# Welsh Farmer



## slg (May 6, 2005)

A farmer was out on his Welsh hillside tending his flock one day, when he saw a man drinking with a cupped hand from the stream that ran down from one of his fields. Realising the danger he shouted over to the man, "Paid a yfed y dwr! Mae'n ych-y-fi!" (Don't drink the water. It's poisoned!)

The man at the stream lifted his head and put a cupped hand to his ear shrugged his shoulders at the farmer, and carried on drinking.

Realising the man at the stream couldn't hear him, the farmer moved closer and again yelled, "Paid a yfed! Dwr ych-y-fi! Defaid yn cachu yn y dwr!"(Don't drink. Water's poisoned. Sheep crap in the water.)

Still the man couldn't hear the farmer.

Finally the farmer walked right up to the man at the stream and once again said, "Dwr yn ych-y-fi! Paid a'i yfed!" (Water's poisoned. Don't drink it!)

"I'm dreadfully sorry, my good man, I couldn't understand a word you said. Can't you speak English?" said the man at the stream in an extremely fine English accent.

"Oh I see..." said the farmer. â€œI was just saying, if you use both hands you can get plenty more in."


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

iawn 'n ddigrif , canfod ni Cymraeg boblogi all chwerthin am ben 'r Saesneg!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

cydseiniol ! :wink:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Grauditt said:


> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch :roll:


just think trying to get a taxi back there when you go out of town on the pi$$ 
Taxi driver Where to mate
Drunk Forget it Ill walk


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Grauditt said:


> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch :roll:


What's a train station got to do with it?


----------

